# Some New Knives



## IFLY4U (Mar 24, 2017)

I remembered that I had some bone linen micarta and decided to put it to use. Blades made from Alabama Damascus billets. I don't have time to do a lot of forging but I enjoy it when I can. Forging a drop point from a 1 inch round bar of 5160 steel.
Gary


----------



## fishin in georgia (Mar 24, 2017)

They look great! Amazing you can turn that big round bar into such a fine knife.  How do you get the Damascus from the round rod, just by folding the steel over onto itself? (Pardon my ignorance...)


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 24, 2017)

Welds the blank to the rod?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 24, 2017)

Beautiful knives by the way.


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 24, 2017)

Sorry for the confusion. We have 2 different techniques for making knives going on here. I used billets of Damascus made by Alabama Damascus and stock removal for the Damascus knives. The forging is 5160 spring steel from 1 inch round bar.


----------



## dawgwatch (Mar 25, 2017)

very nice work sir!!


----------



## tsharp (Mar 25, 2017)

Great work for sure!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 27, 2017)

Looking great!


----------

